# Our fishery has lost another legend



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

_*Our fishery has lost another legend*_

My fishing career began in the late forties. I fished inshore and offshore central Florida waters for decades. For many years I had been hearing about this almost mystical place called the Florida Middle Grounds. Finally, in the seventies, I could take it no more; I had to see for myself. The mountain of fish I saw and was part of was all it took. I sold my boat and began fishing on the Florida Fisherman. I have been doing so ever since. 

I found the overnight trips to the Middle Grounds was much more than just another fishing trip. The friendships formed were every bit as important as the fishing. 

We are family!

Fellow Florida native, Mr. John Martin, has also been fishing the Grounds on the Florida for decades:



John Marin

I write this with a heavy yet Grateful Heart. My Fishing Buddy, Mentor and most of All Dear Friend Ed Passed Away. Many of you in the Fishing World know him as Jig Head Ed! He was truly a Legend and One Of A Kind!
My condolences to his Friends and Family especially his Cousin Danny. There is a picture among these that shows us winning the Jackpots. We are the Three Amigos!

"I will miss you my Friend as will many others.
Bent Rods & Tight Lines For Ever! Long live jig Had Ed"

Captain Dylan Hubbard

"This is just terrible news the fishery has lost another legend... jig head ed forgot more about fishing than many will ever know!! He's always been so interesting to talk to and if you were lucky enough to break through his sometimes guarded personality he was just the most funny, knowledgeable and nice person you could meet"

Captain Will McClure & Wife Kara
Will has been First Mate on the Florida for many years. We no longer call him Will; we call him Captain:

"Jig Head Ed, as we called him, was one of the lasts of a dying breed of great fishermen. He didn't talk much but was very knowledgeable in many ways and he made an impacting mark on our lies. I have great lasting memories fishing with him."

Derick Salenski
When I first discovered Hubbard's Marina through YouTube videos Ed was in every video. I almost felt like i knew him, as if he was a celebrity from watching every video waiting for my chance to fish the Gulf on the 39. After fishing with him once on the 39 and watching his hardened dedication to his passion his status as a pro was definitely spot on. Didn't know him personally but I feel honored to have been on that boat just once with him. A tip of the fishing hat to his legacy."

Leo Smith
"It will never be the same without him on the boat."
Tom Trainor Jr.
Fished with him many times he taught me a lot. He will be missed."

Robert Pappy Sancrante
''enjoyed talking to him when i go on the overnighter..he sure knew his fishing....if ya got him talking he would not top...it was great...never said a word to me for 2 years til i went on the overnight !!! RIP"


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Roger Poulin

"I consider myself lucky to have known him and fished next to him regularly. Trying to keep up with him made me a better fisherman. He will be sorely missed."



Cliff VandenBosch

"Ed was "one of a kind" A legend of a fisherman. A great friend to many, and will be missed and fondly remembered. Rest in peace. Jig Head Ed."






























Ed passed away peacefully under Hospice care:



" the fishery has lost another legend... "


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

touching report. rest in peace, mr. ed.
jack


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

That looks like a dude that sucked the marrow out of life. Fair winds and following seas to him.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Have known Ed for years. He was one of he best fisherman I have ever known.


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Sad to hear hear about your fishing friend. I think about several that I have known over the years and wish that I could still pick their brains for information.


----------



## ST1300rider (Apr 27, 2017)

Is this an offshore report from out of the area? Seems like more spam for the charter boat you always plug.

Rude way to respect a dead man, make him into an out of area charter boat fishing report on the internet.


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice tribute to your friend Bob. Don't mind the negative folks that can't find anything good to say.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks! I give all the negative troublemakers the time & respect they deserve "0" 
I have a lot more respect for the fine people of Pensacola and PFF to let the HATERS bother me.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Harbison said:


> Thanks! I give all the negative troublemakers the time & respect they deserve "0"
> I have a lot more respect for the fine people of Pensacola and PFF to let the HATERS bother me.


Sorry for the lost of your friend. It sucks cuzz. Lost a few my self and in a lot worse ways . Looks like he had a fun life.Seems like a wild man having a good time!


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks! Lost my brother, wife, and daughter. Really does 'suck!'


----------

